
High performance PHP framework written in C, Work so easy - fanjiapeng
https://github.com/yulonghu/asf
======
parvenu74
I'm not a PHP person so I ask this question out of ignorance: how does a
project like this compare to Facebook's work from a few years back of
compiling PHP code to C and then to binary?

